# Kyle's soon-to-be system (First build)



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

So, I was thinking of putting together a first time build PC, one that can run games very good and one that I can get for around $1800-$1900.

So, I've scrounged up some items, and I've decided to see if you guys think this would put together a good system.

Please, if you have any suggestions, feel free to post them.


 =Case=
Antec Twelve Hundred Full Tower

=QUAD-Core Processor=
AMD Phenom II X4 965 3.4Ghz 125W Black Edition

=CPU Cooler=
 COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-XBU1-GP 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler

=Motherboard=
 ASUS M4A79T Deluxe Motherboard

=Memory=
 OCZ AMD Black Edition DDR3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin 8-8-8-24

=Graphics Card=
Two SAPPHIRE 100282SR Radeon HD 5850 in crossfire

=Power Supply=
Antec TruePower New TP-750 Blue 750W

=Hard Drive=
Western Digital RE4-GP WD2002FYPS 2TB

=SATA Internal=
LG Black Blu-ray Burner SATA Model BH08LS20​ 
 Approximate cost - $1890.00 (USD)​


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

A much better quality power supply for less cost:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...006&cm_re=corsair_750w-_-17-139-006-_-Product

Or, although you don't need that much power, here is a bigger and better quality power supply for the same cost (for future upgrades) as your one that was listed:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9013&cm_re=corsair_psu-_-17-139-013-_-Product


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions.
All-In-All though, do you think I've put together a good item list for optimal performance?


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

:BUMP: What does everybody think? Good setup?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i agree on the change in psu rest looks good


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I too like the setup and it looks like a good build to me.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yup that build looks very good


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies.
I suppose I'll be switching PSU ideas with the one Tumbleweed36 gave.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Would this Core i5 be a better choice for a processor?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115215&cm_re=core_i5-_-19-115-215-_-Product

Actually, that would require a different Mobo, here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...31405&cm_re=p7p55d_pro-_-13-131-405-_-Product


Otherwise, it's a nice build...


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

do you think that would maintain better than the one I chose?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would wait to see what the hardware team put before you change anything Kyle.


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

Alright, will do.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Redeye3323 said:


> Would this Core i5 be a better choice for a processor?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115215&cm_re=core_i5-_-19-115-215-_-Product
> 
> ...


 <<<<<< that would be my preference too / mainly because the Intel has second generation turbo mode which makes a large improvment in gaming where it will overclock the cpu for you by 20% as needed


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the references.

@linderman, so it would be good for emulator gaming? (I.E.: PCSX2 (PlayStation 2 Emulator) gaming)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Kyle Scene said:


> Thanks for the references.
> 
> @linderman, so it would be good for emulator gaming? (I.E.: PCSX2 (PlayStation 2 Emulator) gaming)




sorry dont know diddley about such ..........maybe the fellas over in the gaming forum could answer that one for yah ?:embarased


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmm, let me try to think of an equivalent.. World of Warcraft?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yep, I have a core i5 and it plays any game well with my HD5770. The GPU is more important when it comes to games...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the i5-750 will eat WOW alive


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

linderman said:


> the i5-750 will eat WOW alive


Then yeah, I could definitely play Emulators.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Your right Kyle...

WoW isn't a good game to test systems with as it is low-spec.

Crysis however...


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah.. Crysis is another thing.
Crysis is off the hook.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It's also one resource hungry game...


----------

